# Milton-under-Wychwood area - any DIY livery available please?



## JesterandJasmine (26 March 2017)

Hi everyone

I wonder if there is anyone local to the same area as me who may be able to recommend somewhere for DIY livery?  I can find plenty of full livery, competition livery, racehorse rehabilitation livery etc but not much DIY! 

I'm looking for one space for my nice 14.2 mare, that has a stable and turnout (individual or group) and access to hacking.  A school would be a bonus and I'd also like someone to be living on site (so it's more secure).

I'm looking in the area around the Wychwoods, the Barringtons, Stow on the Wold, Bourton, the Rissingtons and the Slaughters and would prefer a small, friendly, family run type yard if poss.   I can get references from 2 previous yards if required, as I've always left on good terms 

Can anyone help pleeeaaaaassse?!


----------

